# Presque Isle



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like the bite is on at presque so we are planning our annual trip on Jan 14-17 to Presque Isle. Looks like we will be staying at the infamous El Patio one more time. Anyone else going to be up there that weekend?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

what do you fish for up there? How is the fishing


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You catch everything but musky and walleye through the ice.The bluegill can get rather large, the jumbos are eye poppers, crappie, steelhead, pike, largemouth and catfish. What else do you need? I'm heading there early tomorrow(Tuesday) morning to fish Misery Bay.Will most likely stay till dark. I'll post the days catch and the ice conditions when I get back. It'll be my first ice outing of the year, I need it bad!!!!...........Mark


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

bassmastermjb said:


> You catch everything but musky and walleye through the ice.The bluebill can get rather large, the jumbos are eye poppers, crappie, steelhead, pike, largemouth and catfish. What else do you need? I'm heading there early tomorrow(Tuesday) morning to fish Misery Bay.Will most likely stay till dark. I'll post the days catch and the ice conditions when I get back. It'll be my first ice outing of the year, I need it bad!!!!...........Mark


A couple of questions: Is the PA license/stamp renewed on a calendar year basis or March to March like in Ohio? Any special shanty regulations? And what is your preferred bait up there through the ice?

Buick


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok guys I have some questions on this one. How far of a walk will I have if I fish Misery Bay. Whats the cost on an out of state license? Feel free to throw out as much info about this as possible. What is the current ice condition?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a picture taken at 5:40 today at the yacht clubs bay.
http://webcam.erieyachtclub.org/vie...g/image.jpg&timestamp=1262644871701&width=640


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Check www.fisherie.com Go on forums


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The PA fishing license runs the full calendar year(Jan1st -Dec31st).You'll need the PA license + the Erie Sticker and then you might as well get the trout sticker in case you get a steelie or 2. 

Type of Fishing License or Permit Age Cost 
Resident 16-64 $22.70 
Senior Resident 65 & up 11.70 
Senior Resident - Lifetime 65 & up 51.70 
1-day Resident 16 & up 11.70 
National Guard & Armed Forces Reserve (resident)* 16 & up 2.70 
Prisoner of War (resident)* 16 & up 2.70 
Prisoner of War - Senior Lifetime (resident)* 65 & up 2.70 
Non-resident 16 & up 52.70 
7-day Tourist 16 & up 34.70 
3-day Tourist 16 & up 26.70 
1-day Tourist (includes all privileges) 16 & up 26.70 
Trout/Salmon Stamp 16 & up 9.70 
Lake Erie Permit 16 & up 9.70 
Combination Trout-Salmon/Lake Erie Permit 16 & up 15.70


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Dfrenzy, look above the threads to the sticky's. Look for the Presque Isle Information Site. I posted a nice map of the bay a couple years ago.Keep in mind the bay is approximately 4 miles long and 1 1/4 miles wide. Misery Bay is about the size of a football field or smaller..............Mark


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Dfrenzy said:


> Ok guys I have some questions on this one. How far of a walk will I have if I fish Misery Bay. Whats the cost on an out of state license? Feel free to throw out as much info about this as possible. What is the current ice condition?


I can answer the license question. Non-resident with Lake Erie stamp (required) runs $55. You have to wear it on the outside of your clothing. You can park by the monument at Misery Bay and not have to walk far out. Current ice seems to be around 4 to 5 inches but check the linked boards in the posts above.

Buick


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

bassmaster, did you make it to Presque Isle? How was the ice?


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

I will be up there the weekend of the 14'th. Hopefully the Ice holds up and the fish are biting.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

To everyone wondering, they closed I90 due to the extreem amount of snow the day we were going to Presque. We decided to put the trip on hold till the snow machine ran out of gas. We'll try again next week..........Mark


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

John,
if you go let me know how you do. My Brother and I be going the week after the Columbus Sports Show. Feb. 12, 13 and 14. Anyone wanting to join us, I'll make a post a week or so before we go.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll probably go up there that same weekend Dale. We should have an OGF ice get-together up there.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Will do Dale. Getting reports that they are catching perch. Headed out this Wednesday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks John.
Carl, we'll talk before then for sure.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I'm going to try to hit PI the end of this week depending on how the job goes in Toronto 

Thursday at the earliest will stay the weekend

Defiantly will try to make it again in Feb.

Geowol


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

A friend and I fished misery bay on Tuesday from 11AM till dark. The fish were finicky and we had to really downsize to entice consistently. We caught fish all day long and never moved. Caught lots of little ones and ended keeping about 50 nice bluegills/pumkinseeds. Quite a few lm bass on camera- only caught one. One teeny perch and two OK crappie aside from sunnies.

Key area was less dense area in thick vegetation- find an edge or hole and you're in business. we were in 9-10 feet of water and the fish were in the 6-9 foot range.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Big Daddy thats a great idea on the ice get together. Bring some hats if u decide to plan it. I think your out of stock but I wanted two Red hats. I guess I can take Black but the kid wants Red. I have wanted to take a trip to Presque Isle to do some ice fishing so put it together and lets do it!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished off of lot 2 in the bay small perch and a few hand sized gills 
Had a pike come in and stick his nose on the spoon a off he went
lots of smelt, bass and a couple of steelheads went by
Ice 4"
Geowol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

7 of us fished Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Mostly fished Misery Bay. Lots of gills, with some 9" but mostly non keepers. I'd say 1 out 5 were keepers. Usual stuff, ice jigs tipped with either wax or maggots. We kept around 70 fish a day. Did catch crappies everynight starting around 4:30 and the bite stayed on until around 6:30. Mostly caught the crappies on Swedish pimples tipped with wax worm. Also we caught and saw allot of bass with the camera. Buddy caught one around 4.5-5 pounds. I got one around 3 and broke one off. Friday morning we went off the Chesnut Street ramp and caught some perch. we had to go out a ways to find them. About 16-18' of water. Swedish pimples tipped with waxies. Wasn't a great day but enough to keep our interest. Overall a good trip. Ice was getting sloppy on top but ice was about 5-6" at Misery.


----------

